# Car color change



## Allan51 (Feb 16, 2019)

I recently had my car painted (new color). How do I change the color in the Uber app ?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Go to a Greenlight hub.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Allan51 said:


> I recently had my car painted (new color). How do I change the color in the Uber app ?


I think they got my car color from my registration. Thought I read somewhere that in some states if you paint your car a new color you need to update your registration. People who wrap their cars a different color can update their registration to show multi color.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I was able to do it on Uber via customer service in app.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Allan51 said:


> I recently had my car painted (new color). How do I change the color in the Uber app ?


Do it in app:

help> account & payment 
>updating vehicle's and documents
> update my vehicle color


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I’ve never heard of anyone driving for Uber able to do that, paint job I mean, Did you win the lotto? Not being sarcastic


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> I've never heard of anyone driving for Uber able to do that, paint job I mean, Did you win the lotto? Not being sarcastic


Home depot sell paint that gets mixed the wrong color for like 75% off regular price. 
Maybe he got a gallon for a really good deal.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> Home depot sell paint that gets mixed the wrong color for like 75% off regular price.
> Maybe he got a gallon for a really good deal.


You laugh In 1968 I Helped paint a VW bus with yellow paint bought at a local hardware store. we patched the rusted out areas with duck tape and painted with rollers and brushes


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

All the taxis in the fleet I rent from are marked wrong lol.

They are all either orange/white stripe, yellow/ with white stripe and white w/yellow stripe.


Well...


In the Uber taxi app they show up as the original pre wrap color when the rental car company owned them.


Mostly white,

Some blacks, brown, blue, pretty much any color, except... yellow/white combo, the color they actually are....


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

oldfart said:


> In 1968 I Helped paint a VW bus with yellow paint bought at a local hardware store.


"We all live in a yellow submarine, yellow submarine, yellow submarine..."


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

oldfart said:


> You laugh In 1968 I Helped paint a VW bus with yellow paint bought at a local hardware store. we patched the rusted out areas with duck tape and painted with rollers and brushes


Funny, in my mind as I typed that out, I was picturing a VW microbus being painted!

I used to have a VW station wagon. It was like a stretched out bug or ashrunken microbus. It was green. I used metal tape on the rust holes.
















I suppose it looked like this at one time, not when I had it though. If you run leaned on it, the paint would rub off on you.

Such a pos but such a cool car.


----------



## DMV Driver (Dec 26, 2018)

Anybody get an Earl Scheib's paint job back in the day??

$100 You buy the paint and hardner, tape off all areas you didn't want painted and away they went.

Looked great for about 6 months if you were lucky.

Even Maaco was wayyy better.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

DMV Driver said:


> Anybody get an Earl Scheib's paint job back in the day??
> 
> $100 You buy the paint and hardner, tape off all areas you didn't want painted and away they went.
> 
> ...


"We'll paint any car $99.95 commercials" 
Yep....orange peel after 6 months


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

That bus was a former potato chip deliver truck with no windows behind the front seats. The owner had died and the truck was parked in his back yard for several years. We bought it from his widow for $50. Two of us drove it up the east coast, from beach town to beach town in the summer of 1968 from ocean city md. We got to Quebec, considered living there but instead returned home to subject ourselves to the draft

I don't have a picture of the car but I do of me from 1968




jgiun1 said:


> "We'll paint any car $99.95 commercials"
> Yep....orange peel after 6 months


I remember we'll paint any car $39.99


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

oldfart said:


> I don't have a picture of the car but I do of me from 1968
> 
> View attachment 324863


Dad?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> Dad?


Maybe


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

oldfart said:


> Maybe


Good for a laugh. 

A guy I know had that experience. He heard from a teenager that he was her father. Turns out to be true, after the DNA testing.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Oh yeah, Scheib would paint over dirt, chrome badges, overspray on the windows and tires. They were not pretty paint jobs.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

oldfart said:


> Maybe


Need your address for the school loans, dad!


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> I think they got my car color from my registration. Thought I read somewhere that in some states if you paint your car a new color you need to update your registration. People who wrap their cars a different color can update their registration to show multi color.


Yes, in most states you do because the the color code for your car is part of your vehicle's VIN.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Only at UP can a paint job turn into a DNA test lol


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> Do it in app:
> 
> help> account & payment
> >updating vehicle's and documents
> > update my vehicle color


Winner winner chicken dinner.


----------



## DMV Driver (Dec 26, 2018)

Dang.. MaGoo

If you remember when the paint jobs were 19.95..how u still driving


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

DMV Driver said:


> Dang.. MaGoo
> 
> If you remember when the paint jobs were 19.95..how u still driving
> View attachment 324982


Slowly, in the right lane and with his blinker on!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Don't say anything and use it as a means to shuffle.... When someone says something claim that Uber has not updated it


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

oldfart said:


> I remember we'll paint any car $39.99


They charged four more cents in Florida, -eh? I can remember $39,95.


----------

